# Found this site...lots of fishies...



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

I found this website that has a lot of info on it. It has tons of tropical species that you may be interested in by name, even if your not sure what you want yet, you can look through all the different fishies and see if one stands out to you. 
Though I would share :lol: :lol: 

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/000tropfishcareguides.htm


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

thats a neat site! thanks for sharing!


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Bookmarked. Thanks, I hate having to google for each new type of fish I want to learn about.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks for that.
another one for my favourites list.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Your welcome :lol: I tend to be on there a lot seeing what I want next :roll:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

lol
i won't go there at the moment,as i am 
fullly stocked on both tanks.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Untrustworthy site. Sorry, but I cannot recommend taking advice from any site that lists Wolf Fish as suitable for anything but a sole occupancy species tank. That's the first thing I found wrong there today, but I have never had any luck finding good information on this site, and their fish care profiles are sparse at best.

If you can't find any other information on a fish, then you aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

How about the links from this site? What do you think of them.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, let's see...
http://www.aqua-fish.net/ generally has pretty good info, but it's pretty sparse (Just vital stats, usually). Same deal with http://www.fishprofiles.com.
I have found http://badmanstropicalfish.com/ to be very good.
For Loaches, you can't go wrong with Loaches Online.
http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/ has good profiles, but not a whole ton of them. Ditto http://www.fishlore.com
http://www.aquahobby.com/ has really limited basic information, but lots of anecdotal information.

I would stay away from freshaquarium.about.com and fish.mongabay.com. Both of those tend to be inaccurate, or at least to hold consistent minority opinions at variance with my (admittedly limited) experience, as well as most other online sources of information.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Also, for Catfish, Scotcat and Planetcatfish are great resources. For fish that are hard to find with a basic google search, try http://fishbase.org/; Loths of the information is highly technical, but you can use to to get a beeter idea of size, water params, and diet, or at the very least some more search terms.

*But your very best resource is always Google.* Start there and read everything you can., then decide who knows what they're talking about, and who is just trying to sell you a bill of goods.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Well actually I don't really use that site for its info =X 
It may give me an idea in size, but I really find a fish I like, and THEN google it, it just has a whole list of different fish you could look into =)


----------

